# "I" Names for GSD



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a new pup coming next month from an "I" litter and need some suggestions for a name for a black/tan female GSD. We don't necessarily use the same name as a call name but something similar would be nice. Example Isis, could call her Ice (I prefer one syllable call names). I'm really having trouble coming up with anything, may just have to wait until she is here for awhile and let the name fit the pup

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

Inca

India

Indy

Inox

Ice

Ipona

Indra

Indira

Isa

Iska

Inka

Imp

******************

Lee


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Iron (It really isn't only for the boys, girls needs lots of it & if she's a worker..............)


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Isa or Indy myself


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Idalie (meaning: active origin: German)
Ilyse (meaning:noble origin:German)
Isabel (meaning:god's oath origin:German) 


I also like Inka, but I don't know what it means or its origin good luck and have fun


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

"I"

Pronounced "eye".

I knew a dog called "i" once.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Izzy

It

Irma

Iris

Instant

Ingot

Illin

i-bitch


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

"I" reminds me of Ayye, like a pirate 

"I"-bitch? lol!


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

I am also getting a pup from an "I" litter and since I am not sure on a female or male just yet I have 2 girl names "Izzy" or "Isa" and for a boy "Ivan" or "Iso"

Denise


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Denise, we had an Isa who's call name was Izzy  

You got your St Patty's day present I heard


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> "I" reminds me of Ayye, like a pirate


Think of all the fun nicknames!!



> "I"-bitch? lol!


Apple might sue you.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Trish Campbell said:


> Denise, we had an Isa who's call name was Izzy
> 
> You got your St Patty's day present I heard


Yes I did. Now the waiting begins. It will be a long 8 weeks. I am sooooooo excited.

Denise


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

These are all Latin.
Word : English equivalent/meaning

ignis : fire

imber/ymber : rain shower, rain storm, pelting rain

impeto : to attack, head for

immanitas : savagery, frightfulness.

immineo : to hang over, be imminent, threaten

impius : without respect, irreverent, unpatriotic / wicked

infenso : to attack, avenge. 

infensus : hostile, agressive /(arms) aimed, ready /(spirit) dangerous

infremo : to growl

ira : anger, wrath


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Ingrid call name Iggy

Isabelle call name belle

Ima as in Ima (I am a) mean bitch


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There are 1000+ I names at this link http://www.dantero.com/inames.txt I pulled them from a pedigree database. I kind of like Iwana  Depending on the kennel name, you could have some fun with that as the "intro" in a registered name. Iwanawin, Iwanabite, Iwanagetu, etc.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all the great suggestions. I have a lot of names to go through and make a decision. We go see the litter again tomorrow to make our final pick which will not be an easy decision either. This is a nice litter with a nice pedigree with four pups that stand out from the rest.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like, Isis.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I like, Isis.


I'm leaning toward Isis myself ;-)


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh have fun Terry! "I" names for girls are very fun, I think. Isis is my favorite as well. 

Puppy breath is a fun time! Can't wait to hopefully see her someday soon.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Try Inga...It is a good strong name for a working GSD.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I like Ichilles, oh wait thats my dogs name. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

There are almost no I names that I like.......... I would skip the litter :lol:

Inga?????????? Sounds like some butch swedish maid :lol: Ever see the scooby doo episode where they are stuck on an island because the bridge is washed out n there's shark people walking around? In the hotel the maid looks like she could be an Inga.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a female black lab female that boards with us named "Inky". Not exactly a powerful name, but very cute for the right personality


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I like, Isis.


I do too.
Io is a name I like as well. (pronounced "Eye-Oh")


----------

